# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cho em hỏi phầm mềm sửa file đuôi .EZD của máy khắc laze imei với ạ

## quangminhbox

Cho em hỏi phầm mềm sửa file đuôi .EZD của máy khắc laze imei với ạ.
Em có mấy file .ezd của máy khắc imei vỏ iphone mà không sửa được a. Các anh chị có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp em với ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều !

----------


## nnk

> Cho em hỏi phầm mềm sửa file đuôi .EZD của máy khắc laze imei với ạ.
> Em có mấy file .ezd của máy khắc imei vỏ iphone mà không sửa được a. Các anh chị có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp em với ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều !


ezcad, google tải về rồi mở lên nha

----------


## HuyPhanLong

> Cho em hỏi phầm mềm sửa file đuôi .EZD của máy khắc laze imei với ạ.
> Em có mấy file .ezd của máy khắc imei vỏ iphone mà không sửa được a. Các anh chị có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp em với ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều !


File trên Ezcad muốn thay đổi số imei thì phải đánh dòng số mới ra rồi từ đó dùng thay đổi thoi chứ file đã làm rồi không đổi được đâu

----------

